# Rough water Amberjack FIGHTS



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup:
Rough water Amberjack FIGHTSFishing the Florida Middle Grounds and vicinity at night during full moon periods can be absolutely fantastic.*Last year's August 44 hour full moon Florida Fisherman ll trip was an adventure never to be forgotten:This year the August full moon is 8/15/19 @ 8:31 A.M. We will be fishing all night Friday and all day Saturday the night/day after the full of the moon. Should be the best of times featuring spectacular fishing. Only one little problem:Rough & wet... So what!Night Mangrove Snapper fishing for the really big boys has been good:Regardless, the weather this Friday night was so bad many decided to stay in their comfortable/dry bunks.*Some fished:Saturday morning... Nice:Hated missing the full moon night snapper fishing, but now we are well rested and ready to fight:Will & Jason are getting plenty of gaff-work:Late Saturday evening. It's been a rough/wet one, but the fights were outstanding:Thanks to Captain Garett Hubbard & crew the Florida has all but limited out, two day limit, on big Amberjacks.*All good things must come to an end:Dry/comfortable bunks are really appreciated.*Wet outside... So what!Early Sunday morning:Was 'Rough water Amberjack FIGHTS' an adventure worth remembering... What do you think?Be sure to 'catch' the following short, action packed, video.You will be amazed at 'Amberjack-power.'*Nothing can fight, pull, that hard.









*


----------

